# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  Auffinden von Beiträgen eines bestimmten Forumsteilnehmers

## diamond

Hallo skipper,

als Suchbegriff finde ich 'Bernet' nicht.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Thread noch zu finden?

----------


## RalfDm

_Dieser und die nachfolgenden Beiträge wurden aus einem anderen thread hierher verschoben]_

Bernets gesammelte Beiträge sind hier zu finden (man muss eingeloggt sein, um die Seite öffnen zu können). Zu den Angaben, die zu den registrierten Benutzern vorliegen, also auch den von ihnen verfassten Beiträgen, kommt man über Community => Benutzerliste.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

obwohl eingeloggt kommt dieser: Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.

Hinweis. Ich bitte höflich um Überprüfung von Bernets Aufzeichnungen bzw. deren Abspeicherung.

*"Der Humor weiß um die ungereimten Dinge dieser Welt, aber er klagt sie nicht an"*
(Theodor Körner)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

der Link geht tatsächlich nicht....was funktioniert ist: erweiterte Suche und dort nach User BERNET suchen....der Threat mit 329 Antworten ist es dann....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

bitte, auch *hier lesen

"Weise ist nicht, wer viele Erfahrungen macht, sondern wer aus wenigen lernt, viele nicht machen zu müssen"
*(Karlheinz Deschner)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> der Link geht tatsächlich nicht....was funktioniert ist: erweiterte  Suche und dort nach User BERNET suchen....der Threat mit 329 Antworten  ist es dann....


Moin Uwe und diamond.
*
Hier* sind alle Beiträge von Bernet.

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Du ? Harald ?

Da ist nix...... "Ihre Suche erzielte keine Ergebnisse" ....das zumindest sehe ich, wenn ich auf den Link klicke.... 

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## RalfDm

> obwohl eingeloggt kommt dieser: Ihre Suchanfrage erzielte keine Treffer. Bitte versuchen Sie es mit anderen Suchbegriffen.


Stimmt, es funktioniert nicht so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Dann tritt Plan B in Kraft, wie in meinem Beitrag angedeutet:

Zu den Angaben, die zu den registrierten Benutzern vorliegen, also auch  den von ihnen verfassten Beiträgen, kommt man über Community =>  Benutzerliste => Buchstabe B => Bernet => Beiträge.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Ralf,

hab Dank für Deine erneute Hilfestellung. Es ist Dir bekannt, dass ich grundsätzlich meine Verlinkungen im Forumseditor auf Funktion überprüfe, bevor ich sie tatsächlich ins Forum einstelle. Diese: " *Hier* sind alle Beiträge von Bernet" Verlinkung ist heute früh problemlos aufgegangen. Warum sie es jetzt nicht tut, ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Nachdem nun ja jeder weiß, wie er es anstellen muß, erübrigt sich eine Klärung.

Das: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/se...archid=1068075 war der Pfeiler für die Verlinkung.

*"Phantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen, denn Wissen ist begrenzt."*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Harald,

ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es in diesem Fall (Verlinkungen auf Suchergebnisse) nicht funktioniert, da diese im Vergleich zu Beiträgen nur temporär auf Deinem Rechner gespeichert ist...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## RalfDm

Ich vermute, dass hinter diesem Phänomen ein Konflikt der Sicherheitseinstellungen der Forumsoftware steckt. _Eigentlich_ sollte (nur) ein eingeloggter Forist die Seite aufmachen können, es funktioniert aber nicht.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Andererseits ist es doch aber auch für nicht eingeloggte Foristen möglich, wenn ich in dem letzten Beitrag von Dir auf Deinen Benutznamen klicke, ich zwar kein Profil ansteuern, aber beim Anklicken auf Beiträge, alle Beiträge von Dir aufrufen kann. Warum auch nicht, denn diese Beiträge waren ja auch vorher für jeden einsehbar. 

*"Wer an der Küste bleibt, kann keine neuen Ozeane entdecken"*
(Fernando Magellan)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Heribert

Hallo,

es liegt tatsächlich an dem nur temporären Aufrufen eines Suchergebnisses. Jedes mal, wenn alle Beiträge von z.B. "BERNET" angefordert werden entsteht ein anderer Link. Der erste, von Ralf eingestellte Link endet mit der Nummer 1067534, der von Harald eingestellte Link endet mit der Nummer 1067948 und der soeben durch mich abgerufene vollständige Link lautet http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/se...archid=1068429. Dahinter steckt die logische Serverarbeit *alle* Beiträge des Benutzers per PHP von der MySQL-Datenbank abzurufen. Hätte der Nutzer inzwischen einen neuen Betrag geschrieben, würde der letzte Beitrag in der alten Abfrage nicht enthalten sein.

Deshalb wird dieser Link browserseitig nur so lange im Browsercach auf dem eigenen Computer behalten, bis der Browser geschlossen wurde. An die Daten kommt man also nur, wie schon von Ralf beschrieben temporär über die Benutzerliste.

Lieber Ralf, wir haben nun mit diesen Erklärungsversuchen das eigentliche Thema zerschossen. Deshalb meine Bitte, diesen Abzweiger unter "Hilfe und FAQ" auszulagern.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Harald_1933

*Dieser Beitrag* hätte eigentlich an den Anfang dieses Threads gehört.

Gruß Harald.

----------

